# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  ثبت نام در کنکور

## erf.erf

سلام.    بچه ها ثبت نام کنکور دیگه تمدید نمی شه؟؟؟؟

----------


## Morteza133

سلام خیرمتاسفانه

----------


## Lara27

کنکور شده 14 شهریور؟ یکی از دوستام گفتن

----------


## reza333

> کنکور شده 14 شهریور؟ یکی از دوستام گفتن


نه. هیچ خبری اعلام نشده.  با روندی که مشاهده میشه و حرفای مسئولان ارشد مملکت ، ۹۹ درصد کنکور تعویق نمی افته.

----------


## arash9

برو سایت سنجش درخواست بده راهنماییت کنن

----------

